# Bolt Thrower



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Anybody like them or even heard of them?I have been playing them on Spotify and I really like it.The last album in 2005 is very good IMOThey have been going a good 20 years but they can still show some bands a thing or too:thumb:


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

I like them very much Ross. No nonsense and HEAVY!!!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Black Widow said:


> I like them very much Ross. *No nonsense and HEAVY*!!!!


Not half:thumb:I like there Those Once Loyal album so much that I ordered it last night.It a guitar riff masterpiece IMO.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice one mate, one of those bands I've heard the name of numerous times but never got round to hearing. 

Certainly a good bit of head banging metal going on there!!!


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Cant say Im keen on the vocal style Ross


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

*TAY* said:


> Cant say Im keen on the vocal style Ross


Fair enough,I knew some would not like it but I do:thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

They've been around forever....


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Nice one mate, one of those bands I've heard the name of numerous times but never got round to hearing.
> 
> Certainly a good bit of head banging metal going on there!!!


I thought you would like it:thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hehe cheers fella. A man of good taste.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

*TAY* said:


> Cant say Im keen on the vocal style Ross


:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> Hehe cheers fella. A man of good taste.


HAWhat makes it better is there are all Brumies :lol:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

One's even a Girl :doublesho


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Frothey said:


> One's even a Girl :doublesho


Jo Bench she plays bass and it quite good at it:thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah, but a girl in a thrash group. It's just not cricket......


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Frothey said:


> Yeah, but a girl in a thrash group. It's just not cricket......


I know what you mean.its like a girl drinking a pint of best:lol:


----------

